# Filipino girls



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have a Filipina maid looking for a friend?
My maid would like a girlfriend to go to the cinema, shopping etc.
We live in Agouza but she could travel to Maadi.

Thanks

Chris


----------

